# PXE, OpenRC, Failed to unmount /

## sidamos

HI!

After updating my system to baselayout2/OpenRC etc, I get NFS errors during shutdown. The system boots via PXE/NFS.

```

* Unmounting network filesystems ...

umount.nfs: Failed to find '' protocol

umount.nfs: /: device is busy

* Failed to simply unmount filesystems

*   Unmounting / ...

*  failed because we are using /

```

Of course it should not try to unmount /. But how do I prevent that?

Any hints would be greatly appreciated!

Thomas

----------

## redagadir

you may need to update your init scripts to try at least to remount / readonly and then simply shutdown.Last edited by redagadir on Wed Dec 21, 2011 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sidamos

Is there no config option for that? I think, many people are booting via NFS.

----------

